# Who said "turkeys are dumb"?



## wasabi (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

lol i like it wasabi !!!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 29, 2005)

Funny Wasabi!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

LOL that's a hoot! It reminds me of one of my very favourite Canadian cartoons (my mom even has a magnet with this cute critter on it )


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 30, 2005)

You all are just about as Nuts as I am !    I kind of like it !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 30, 2005)

2 kool!!  Thanx for the laugh!!


----------

